# mk4 2.0 oil



## bedwell24 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys whats absolute best oil i can use on my mk4 gti 2.0?


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

This is the list off all vw approved oils, all of them is good for your car. But the easiest to find is mobil 0w40. But I like redline and royal purple 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...VW-Audi-502.00-and-505.01-Approved-Oils-Moved


----------

